# Split-pea based sandwich-spread



## seans_potato_business (Jul 2, 2008)

I have some split-peas that I want to turn into sandwich-spread using a blender (I'm not very fond of soup). I was wondering how I could season the spread? I have strained tomatoes, olives, powdered garlic and a few different herbs and spices. I also have some tuna, but that would be silly...


----------



## Lizannd (Jul 2, 2008)

*If you have mint make pesto type spread with the peas*

mint and garlic?  Basil would probably work also.  How about a grilled vegetable spread?  Onions, red peppers, maybe a hot pepper or 2.


----------



## Constance (Jul 2, 2008)

I would add garlic, salt, pepper and the strained tomatoes to the split peas, and I'd toast the bread.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 2, 2008)

Tuna and white bean spread is quite popular and delicious, so I wouldn't discount that right away.  If you have the right spices you could make a Mediterranean kind of spread with the tuna and olives and tomatoes.  Garlic, lemon juice, etc.


----------



## seans_potato_business (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone! Do I just throw everything in the blender or do you intend some of the ingredients to be prepared/added differently? 

Lizand, when you say "grilled vegetable spread", do you mean that I should grill the vegetables and then blend them? And when you say grill, is that fried or broiled?

I don't think I have an Mediterranean spices but I'll look into it. Which are suitable?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2008)

If you don't have a grill to actually grill the veggies I would roast them or just saute in a dry pan until caramelized.  Broiled would be the closest to grilled, not fried.

I'm thinking oregano would be a good herb to use, lemon, garlic too.  Whether or not you throw everything in a blender depends on whether or not you want to see the ingredients and have it be sort of chunky or you want it to be more smooth, like hummus.  

Love the tomatoes in there too!


----------



## Lizannd (Jul 2, 2008)

*By grilled I mean either grilled on a grill over fire or*

in a grill pan or they could even be roasted in a hot oven or under the broiler. A little bit of char on the vegetables gives them a lot of flavor.  I have purchased a vegetable spread that has roasted red peppers as its base
with roasted onion garlic eggplant and I think you couldnd't do the same with the peas as your base ingredient.


----------



## seans_potato_business (Jul 2, 2008)

Split-pea Spread Mark I consisted of about four cups of yellow split-peas, 500 g strained  tomatoes, a few squirts of lemon juice from a plastic lemon, half a teaspoon or so of garlic powder, half a teaspoon of salt and half a teaspoon of black pepper. The blender didn't suck the split-peas down into a vortex as I'd hopped, so there are still some floating around which makes it look quite nice. I threw in some mixed salad herbs since I think unidentified green bits always add a touch of professionality. 

I've had four rounds of toast and there's still about a litre left  It was nice, though not quite as thick as I wanted. I'm looking forward to experimenting with the recipe(s).


----------



## seans_potato_business (Jul 12, 2008)

I just broiled a couple of onions (roughly chopped) and a pepper (also pretty roughly chopped) and threw it in with some black pepper, salt, garlic powder, oregano and strained tomatoes for lubrication (otherwise it wont blend!) and it turned out quite chunky and nice. The onions made it somewhat spicy to my delicate sensibilities but I enjoyed it, this time on untoasted bread.


----------



## seans_potato_business (Jul 27, 2008)

jennyema said:


> If you have the right spices you could make a Mediterranean kind of spread with the tuna and olives and tomatoes.  Garlic, lemon juice, etc.



I would like to try this out but need some instruction... I have cumin, paprika, oregano, thyme and can buy others (not saffron, though!). Should I just throw the lot in my blender?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 28, 2008)

*You can use this as a spread or a dip.*

Here are the basics:
Some tuna (I like Italian oil packed for this, but any works)
A can of cannelinni beans, drained
A lemon
A clove of garlic made into a paste
Olive oil and/or water
Salt and pepper

Whirl the beans in your food processor till they are almost a paste but still a tiny bit chunky.  Add maybe 1T of lemon juice, and the garlic.  Whirl to combine.  Taste.   Add more of each to taste.  Add 2T of olive oil or water and process until smooth (you might need more oil or water to get the texture you want).

Add the tuna, whirl to combine.  You want the beans to me a paste but the tuna to be a bit chunky.  Add salt and pepper to taste.

Add-Ins -- add them at this stage unless you want them processed to a finer consistency.

Parsley
Olives
Capers
Tomatoes
Anchovy

Other herbs and spices as you see fit -- add them toward the beginning of the process.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 28, 2008)

could you make a hummus with them?


----------

